
Bayesian Wi-Fi - bjornsing
http://www.openias.org/bayesian-wifi-rate-control
======
bjornsing
Any questions? I'd love to understand a bit better what stops this kind of
thing from happening / getting done...

~~~
meshr
Does it work for mesh networks? In ad-hoc or similar modern modes?

